# 2 BroadBand Lines in 1 PC  ???



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Apr 15, 2008)

2 BroadBand Lines in 1 PC  ???

I hv 2 BSNL Line wit 2 modems Can i use both In 1 pc ?? to  get more speed ??

Waitin for reply..


----------



## chicha (Apr 15, 2008)

i thik you can there is some thing called as bridge connections, but i am not totally sure of it.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Only if u take Multi-user plan from BSNL, HOWEVER if u have 2 landlines with different numbers, u can take two plans for faster speed , i would recommend :

HOME UL 750 (256kbps) +  Home 500 (2mbps night unlimited) = 1250 so that u can surf during day and download during night


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 15, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:


> 2 BroadBand Lines in 1 PC  ???
> 
> I hv 2 BSNL Line wit 2 modems Can i use both In 1 pc ?? to  get more speed ??
> 
> Waitin for reply..


Yes you can use both to gain more speed, but you would require a software to use both connection at same time.
I posted this question some 2yrs ago, no one answered but I discovered that its possible using a software.

Here is the link to that post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33879&highlight=airtel+broadband


----------



## pankajatre (Apr 15, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I would recommend :
> 
> HOME UL 750 (256kbps) +  Home 500 (2mbps night unlimited) = 1250 so that u can surf during day and download during night



HOME UL 750 ?? R u sure it is 750 ? So far as I know, it is HOME UL 900 and not 750.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

^^ Yeah it is now UL 750, if u cant believe check ur account usage, under service records u will see - HOME UL 750!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Only if u take Multi-user plan from BSNL, HOWEVER if u have 2 landlines with different numbers, u can take two plans for faster speed , i would recommend :
> 
> HOME UL 750 (256kbps) +  Home 500 (2mbps night unlimited) = 1250 so that u can surf during day and download during night


Bridging an unlimited and capped connection is NOT recommended. When you bridge a connection you haf no control over how much data is transfered over which connection and it'll mostly end up transferring data thru the faster one (Home 500) which is capped.

Its always better to haf 2 modems with different LAN IPs connected via a small switch (4 port mebbe) and you manually select which connection to employ by changing the gateway ip.


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Its always better to haf 2 modems with different LAN IPs connected via a small switch (4 port mebbe) and you manually select which connection to employ by changing the gateway ip.



will changing the login name and password to select the connection you want to use not help?

single modem and telephone


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2008)

^^^ 2 connections will require 2 phone lines. Afaik BSNL doesn't issue multiple connection on the same phone line.

If you haf 2 phone lines then you need to manually switch the phone cable and only then a different username/password will work with the same modem.


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ 2 connections will require 2 phone lines. Afaik BSNL doesn't issue multiple connection on the same phone line.



u can actually use a different account on ur landline 

d first time v got d dataone connection (xactly a yr abck actually), the xchange guy gave us the usernamr and pw of another applicant in the same area (our usernames were very similar - think bcos our surnames were similar)

i used that account for the first 2 days without informing 

only on the thrid day (monday) when i rang them up for my real account did i get it and then a few days l8r when i tried to use it with the deafult pw had been changed 

but 1 thing that cud have enabled this was probably the same plan - Home plan 500 not sure tho


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 15, 2008)

slugger said:


> u can actually use a different account on ur landline
> 
> d first time v got d dataone connection (xactly a yr abck actually), the xchange guy gave us the usernamr and pw of another applicant in the same area (our usernames were very similar - think bcos our surnames were similar)
> 
> ...



BSNL legally doesn't issue multiple connections on the same line, afaik. And with port binding its difficult to use any other connection on your line now.


----------



## Him007 (Apr 16, 2008)

Dear , it is not possible that in a machine you use two connections at same time..

Suppose you have two lan cards if you will configure the gateway in both then browsing would stop...

Best option is that if one link is down use the second one vice versa, that's two lines & one modem (saving the modem cst also , only changing the Ip address)

OR disable the one of the lan cards & use only one.

for third party s/w I am not sure about that, for bridge concept you have to purchase the router , create the two n/ws & put the router between them (used for office or big setup).

-Him007


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 16, 2008)

Read this post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=547566&postcount=6

*www.wingate.com/images/features/16.gif


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Apr 17, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Only if u take Multi-user plan from BSNL, HOWEVER if u have 2 landlines with different numbers, u can take two plans for faster speed , i would recommend :
> 
> HOME UL 750 (256kbps) +  Home 500 (2mbps night unlimited) = 1250 so that u can surf during day and download during night



yes i hv 2 BSNL Lines wit 2 Different Numbers

on 1st line Is home1000

On 2nd Line is Home500C+

So i hv 2 modems i wnt to connect both in 1 pc..

wen i connet both only 1  modem is workin...

wen 1st modem is on POP3 n other is Bridge mOde

So wht to do  ??

Waitin for reply ???


----------



## aritrap (Apr 17, 2008)

For using two internet connections on 1 pc you need to use a program like WinGate. I read about it somewhere. 


I think you should ditch ur 2 connections and take an unlimited 8mbps connection for Rs.1800/month or Rs.18k/yr


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 17, 2008)

Which 8mbps UNLIMITED connection is available for Rs 1800/- per month ??


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Apr 17, 2008)

aritrap said:


> For using two internet connections on 1 pc you need to use a program like WinGate. I read about it somewhere.
> 
> 
> I think you should ditch ur 2 connections and take an unlimited 8mbps connection for Rs.1800/month or Rs.18k/yr



hahaha 8mbps unlimited who is givin ??? lol..


----------

